# How Bout That New Ebay?



## ScubaSteve (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy crap, Ebay just did a major overhaul on their interface...what do you think?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like the fact that you can see how many other watchers there are. It'll take some getting used to, but I think they did a good job of providing the most info at a single glance.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 22, 2012)

Doesn't look any different to me, when did it happen?  )

Re the number watching, I don't see the value.  You can have two or three hundred watching the item and only four or five serious bids, or only fifty watching and get forty serious bids.

The ones that make me laugh when I look at the bids at the end of an auction, are those that put in a $15 maximum bid for something that's worth many hundreds of dollars.
I guess those are the people whose retirement plan is a lottery ticket! :nuts:


M


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, I can't put my finger on when it changed, but it was pretty recent. I thought I was signed out and viewing the page in a different format or something. I think it's nice though.


----------



## rickard (Sep 23, 2012)

MEH it's such a non issue in my world, I've been Burned so many times on epay, my Flame Proof Undies are in ashes. These days I buy VERY little from ePay, and when I do I take it as read that I'm gifting the seller with an amount of money, and if I'm Lucky they'll return the gift with what I thought I was buying. 90% of the time Items I've bought were yes the item, but like my Taig Lathe, Only "used once" and the chuck Jaws were Junked, The Spindle was rusted to BAD Berrings, and the bed was pitted, but I saved $50 over a NEW ONE Meh.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 23, 2012)

rickard said:


> MEH it's such a non issue in my world, I've been Burned so many times on epay, my Flame Proof Undies are in ashes. These days I buy VERY little from ePay, and when I do I take it as read that I'm gifting the seller with an amount of money, and if I'm Lucky they'll return the gift with what I thought I was buying. 90% of the time Items I've bought were yes the item, but like my Taig Lathe, Only "used once" and the chuck Jaws were Junked, The Spindle was rusted to BAD Berrings, and the bed was pitted, but I saved $50 over a NEW ONE Meh.



I'm sorry to hear that, but I have to say that my experience has been completely the opposite of yours.
I've been buying on eBay (and selling occasionally) for more years than I care to remember, and in all that time I got ripped off once for $50 many years ago.

Many items are covered by 'eBay Buyer Protection' (http://pages.ebay.com/coverage/index.html) which covers against false description and non-delivery.

However, the seller's feedback will tell you a lot; the best way to get scammed is to go for an amazing "Buy It Now" price from a seller with low feedback.


M


----------



## macrnr (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree, the feed back tells the story. One must also beware of sellers from Asia as well. I think what makes Ebay fun, is the thrill of the hunt. I have got some exceptional deals, and some not so much but never have I felt I was ripped off. It pays to research the items you are you bidding on so that you don't overbid in the heat of the moment. The real beauty of Ebay is that you are buying or selling from a true worldwide market.


----------



## 7HC (Sep 23, 2012)

macrnr said:


> I agree, the feed back tells the story. One must also beware of sellers from Asia as well. I think what makes Ebay fun, is the thrill of the hunt. I have got some exceptional deals, and some not so much but never have I felt I was ripped off. It pays to research the items you are you bidding on so that you don't overbid in the heat of the moment. The real beauty of Ebay is that you are buying or selling from a true worldwide market.



I haven't had any problems from China or Hong Kong sellers.  I'm just amazed that they can supply and ship at the prices they charge.
For instance, I've just received a handheld laser tachometer which came complete with case, battery, and reflective tape for the princely sum of $12.77 inc shipping.

I certainly agree about doing your research and not overbidding.  It helps not to have too competitive a personality as well. )

I bid (at the last minute) what it's worth to me, and it doesn't upset me if someone else thinks it's worth more.

I never get suckered into trying to outbid the other guy just to win the 'game'.


M


----------



## macrnr (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe I was little harsh with the Asian comment, but I have had a few problems buying and selling from that part of the world.  I had purchased a Nikon Cool Scan for scanning film slides and negatives to digital format. The machine had a "Firewire" cable connection which my desktop did not have. I figured I would get a USB to Firewire connection and be on my happy way. Probably the tell should have been the only place this connector was available on Ebay was from Hong Kong. I received the connector, plugged it in and nothing. After talking to my local computer repair shop, I was told USB and Firewire are not compatible, so I had to purchase and install a firewire connection for the computer. Long story short I was sold a part that could never work. Shame on me for not doing enough research.


----------



## TRX (Sep 30, 2012)

sssfox said:


> I have two computers and two displays on my desk.  i started noticing last night that the Ebay pages on one are different from the other.



 eBay's HTML is too broken for Konqueror to handle, so I have to drop back to Fireflop to go from browsing to making a bid.  I was surprised to find that eBay reported a different price on the item.  I opened a virtual machine with XP and IE8 and got still a third price.  Not all items do it, but the ones that do are repeatable.  Non-IE purchasers pay about 5% more than Firefox or Konqueror purchasers.

 eBay is a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## macrnr (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't understand why you call them scumbags, Ebay doesn't gain anything by prices differing from one browser to the next? Sounds like a technical issue to me.


----------



## xalky (Sep 30, 2012)

TRX said:


> I opened a virtual machine with XP and IE8 and got still a third price.  Not all items do it, but the ones that do are repeatable.  Non-IE purchasers pay about 5% more than Firefox or Konqueror purchasers.
> 
> eBay is a bunch of scumbags.


 I don't believe it. Why would it make any difference which browser your using??


----------



## 7HC (Sep 30, 2012)

TRX said:


> eBay's HTML is too broken for Konqueror to handle, so I have to drop back to Fireflop to go from browsing to making a bid.  I was surprised to find that eBay reported a different price on the item.  I opened a virtual machine with XP and IE8 and got still a third price.  Not all items do it, but the ones that do are repeatable.  Non-IE purchasers pay about 5% more than Firefox or Konqueror purchasers.
> 
> eBay is a bunch of scumbags.



I don't have Konqueror, but if it's unable to correctly display eBay pages I'd suggest that it's a problem with that browser and not eBay.
I tried to replicate the alledged problem by using IE9, Safari, Chrome, and Firefox but was unable to do so.
However, if true, what possible benefit is it to eBay to display different prices to people using different browsers; it just makes no sense.

Who are you calling scumbags?  eBay management, eBay members?  I've sold a few things on eBay, are you calling me a scumbag?

If eBay gets you so wound up, just don't go there, it's not hard.  :whistle:


M


----------



## HMF (Sep 30, 2012)

If you are cautious, you can STILL get some screaming deals on EBay. Admittedly, it's a bit harder. I would prefer to buy from guys on the forums I know, and I have.

I recently lost out on a deal for some good stuff on Ebay because I messed up on the time it ended after watching it for a week. Some lucky guy got 2 original Baldor 500 grinder water trays and the water cup and valve for $68. That's about what I paid for the HF copies of them. And a complete Baldor #500 grinder, water trays and everything, single phase 115V went for $239. That's a $1000 machine new. The machine was in super condition, better than the one Reliable tools had that went for way more because people know Reliabletools.

You just have to be super cautious. No, I don't like some of their new rules, like when a seller leaves you a negative comment in positive feedback, you now have to call them on the phone to get it removed, but, it is what it is.  Overall, their new interface isn't bad, and the searches still work well.

Just my .02

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## tommied (Oct 3, 2012)

I sometimes see an item that interest me and bid low just to get email reminders so I don't forget it as I don't look often. I still forget to check and loose the option to bid. Even when this happens I get a good look at the market and if still interested will try to find another. I do put items on my watch list but don't get around to checking it but I do check email twice daily. Yes have been burned a few times and have gotten some great deals also. tommie


----------

